# Best Wheelset for around $500



## drudrake (Jan 25, 2009)

What would you recommend as upgrade from my stock wheels .... riding 2-3k per year on rolling terrain and 4-5 sprint or olympic triathlons?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

And you weigh xxx lbs and what kind of road quality? Do you ride light or kamikaze?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

William 30 or 30x
ROL Race SL
Custom build Ultegra/Nio hoops
It's nearly and endless list...


----------



## drudrake (Jan 25, 2009)

200lbs - good roads for the most part - I guess I ride light as I only carry what I eat or drink on rides. I ll check WB site.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Screaming deal on Easton EA90 Aeros would seem to suit you. Deeper rim provides some nice strength and modest aero benefits. 

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH277B01-Easton+Ea90+Aero+Wheelset.aspx


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

REI has the Shimano RS 80's for $583.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Blackset Race Custom from Bicycle wheel warehouse http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=74 You'll have to pick some hubs. the goal is to use the lightest rim you can find, less rotaitng weight at the rim. Lighter rims needs lots of spokes, less spokes need heavier rims, not good.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll echo what *cmg* said. BWW is very cost effective for sensible wheels - I just received a set of their Race wheels. Or, the same rim with different hub choices  here. With BWW you're not paying inflated prices due to large advertising budgets.

Better for "training" wheels with sensible rims, spoke numbers and hubs are their  OP  wheels.

Ya gotta do your homework so that you're not buying inflated cost bling. Some of us have done this homework.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Find a good local wheel builder and get Open Pros with good Campy or Shimano hubs. Don't believe the hype BS minimal marginal benefits of prebuilt wheels.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

WrigleyRoadie said:


> Screaming deal on Easton EA90 Aeros would seem to suit you. Deeper rim provides some nice strength and modest aero benefits.
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH277B01-Easton+Ea90+Aero+Wheelset.aspx


I am 200# and got a set of EA90 SL's last summer. I found a new pair of 2008's for $499 shipped. I like them and would select them over the Aeros in due to the higher spoke count. The problem is that you might not find closeouts until later next spring/summer.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Tommy Walker said:


> REI has the Shimano RS 80's for $583.


+1

I saw these in an LBS and they look almost as sweet as the Dura Ace version, e.g., the SH-7850-C24-CLs. Carbon laminate rims looked almost identical except the hubs are Ultegra. Weight I imagine is around 100 gms more that the DA so maybe 1530 gms with rim tape. I don't think any wheelset deal comes close except you can get the DA version for a few bucks more at ChainReactionCycles! Compared to the Eastons, you have high-end bling compared to a design that has been around ages.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Fsa*

saw a sweet deal on a set of FSA carbons on the for sale section. Also Psimet wheels are built at a very high quality and are inexpensive.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO - at your weight of 200# do strongly consider wheels with a lot of spokes, 32 min or even 36, particularly on the rear wheel. Also consider 25C width tyre, not 23C. 
Mavic OpenPro 32-spoke is a good choice, for example. 
Or DT Swiss rims R1.1 or was it R1.2 (check each one), again in 32-spoke variants.

Add to that high quality steel spokes (even a straight gauge for 200#?) and brass nipples too. Wheels like these won't cost all that much but you need a good wheel builder to put it all together for you so that it lasts a long time.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I am 200# and got a set of EA90 SL's last summer. I found a new pair of 2008's for $499 shipped. I like them and would select them over the Aeros in due to the higher spoke count. The problem is that you might not find closeouts until later next spring/summer.


Believe it or not the Aeros are a bit stiffer due to the higher rim profile and shorter spokes, whether that leads to greater durability is still up for debate.


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> REI has the Shimano RS 80's for $583.


$505 at chainreaction


----------

